# The Longest Password



## Nick

During a recent password audit, it was found that a blond
Essex girl was using the following password:

"MickeyMinniePlutoHueyLouieDeweyDonaldGoofyLondon"

When asked why she had such a long password, she said
she was told that it had to be at least 8 characters long
and include at least one capital.


----------



## scooper

Nick said:


> During a recent password audit, it was found that a blond
> Essex girl was using the following password:
> 
> "MickeyMinniePlutoHueyLouieDeweyDonaldGoofyLondon"
> 
> When asked why she had such a long password, she said
> she was told that it had to be at least 8 characters long
> and include at least one capital.


On a technical note - that IS a legal password in Windows since Win2K


----------



## Nick

It's a joke, son. :sure:


----------



## sideswipe

back 12yrs ago when was an admin on a MIRC server, a friend of mine had me look @ his password so I would laugh, his name had a 20sec kill on it to type in the password or the server would auto-change his name, it was fun watching him log in somedays. 

Password was: theraininspainfallsmainlyontheplains


----------



## Mark Holtz

I lost count as to how many times people considered "Fluffy42" to be secure password.


----------



## AttiTech

I use serial numbers from dollar bills :lol:


----------



## fluffybear

:lol::lol:


----------



## billsharpe

How about using six asterisks for a password. That way you can see the real password when you type it in...


----------



## hdtvfan0001

billsharpe said:


> How about using six asterisks for a password. That way you can see the real password when you type it in...


!rolling


----------



## Mark Holtz

My wireless password is g9iYg>iCDuovh}1Jm)6Hf}i>`T8\[email protected]]~"^nPR27HV#,q;"{+DE. Please don't pass it around.


----------



## audiomaster

Thanks! I'm the guy outside in the black van. Surviellance system is working much better now. Oh. When you come out could you bring some pizza?


----------



## Laxguy

audiomaster said:


> Thanks! I'm the guy outside in the black van. Surviellance system is working much better now. Oh. When you come out could you bring some pizza?


Oh, crapola. I thought you had the pizza and were just waiting till the babes left to deliver it.


----------



## audiomaster

Laxguy said:


> Oh, crapola. I thought you had the pizza and were just waiting till the babes left to deliver it.


Babes! You got Babes? Let me lock the van and I'll be right in. What about the pizza? We got babes, we don't need no stinkin pizza!


----------



## Laxguy

audiomaster said:


> Babes! You got Babes? Let me lock the van and I'll be right in. What about the pizza? We got babes, we don't need no stinkin pizza!


Hey, wait! That was two weeks ago, and not only are the pizzas dead cold, they're moldy in all probability. The babes are very hungry though; time for another run.......


----------

